# Chunk Honey for Wedding Favors



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

That is the coolest idea I've heard in a long time. Got a heart-shaped cookie cutter?


----------



## MichelleB (Jan 29, 2006)

I'm sure I could find one, or make it myself---would have to be tiny! 

Another bride I know is the niece of a local beekeeper, and he bottled 1.5 oz. hex jars of liquid honey for her wedding. It's a really cool idea, and beats the heck out of those candy-coated Jordan almonds. 

Anyway, it's probably another good way to market honey at a premium, though it's labor-intensive. Thing is, I warned my bride, whose wedding is one year from today, that most local beekeepers are just now pulling supers, so she'd have to line up her special order in advance to make sure she got her chunk honey harvested and packaged in time.


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

I filled 400 of the little hex jars early this year for a friends wedding, I can't imagine getting comb in them!

I charged $.75/jar, but they agreed to tell anyone who asked that they payed $1.50


----------



## Laurence Hope (Aug 24, 2005)

The wedding books have them for sale up to $3.50 each. I am now preparing some for my daughter's wedding on Sept 1. She is California born and marrying a Florida guy. I blended some of my California orange blossom honey with some Florida orange blossom honey he sent to me. I am labeling the top of the 2 oz hex jar witha gold label stating "Sweet Beginnings.. John and Alisa... 9-01-07...Psalm 119:103. A label on the bottom of the jars will say, "A unique blend of two honeys, one from California and one from Florida". Of course, I am doing it as a gift, but, I thought I would put a sample or two around town in the bridal shops to see if I can raise an order or two. With my work and label expense, I am looking at the $2.00 - $2.50 range depending upon numbers.


----------



## MichelleB (Jan 29, 2006)

Laurence, 

That is the cutest thing I've ever heard!


----------



## kamerrill (Sep 17, 2003)

Sorry I can't help with the "chunk question" but I will say that wedding favors has been a very nice niche market for me. The most popular being the 1/2 pound glass with a white top, a 1.6 inch round white label (customized with their name and date, and their choice of colored ribbon.

a picture here..
http://www.merrilland.net/WeddingFavors.htm


----------



## lstclair (Mar 6, 2007)

Weeelll, I'm a bride and a beekeeper and I just filled up 130 1 lb jars for my guests. That way, the bottle is big enough to have an adorable label of the bride and groom. Some tiny ol' jar wouldn't show us off to advantage...

I'm not doing chunk, but I wouldn't do chunk with less than a 1 lb, anyway. You need a decent sized piece of comb for it to look pretty, and I can't see how that would happen in a tiny jar.


----------



## MichelleB (Jan 29, 2006)

lstclair, 

Thanks for your input. I think I have to agree with you--chunk honey is a beautiful thing if you can actually see it, and those tiny jars just wouldn't cut it. I'll let my client know.

And...congratulations!


----------



## memcnult (Apr 30, 2007)

*Me too!*

I'm planning on this for my wedding next summer, hopefully the ladies will cooperate. I think you could do chunk in the 8 oz queenline jars, but nothing smaller - we did this with the extra strips from our square cuts for comb honey and it looks nice.


----------

